# Bring your chill rap song for the list



## skippy pb (Sep 7, 2008)

The search button is down (atleast on my computer) and I went a couple pages back and didn't find what I was looking for so i said what the hell ill make my own and laugh when 600 people yell at me and tell me its another shitty thread. Alot of you are all some agree potheads though I must say.

But so anyway ive been listening to rap alot lately cause I like the bass when im high (3 subs + 15 speakers in my room), plus all together rap isn't really that bad. Lifes all about trying new things, ya know.

Im looking to compose a list of some CHILL rap songs. Stoner friendly rap songs.

Ill start...

Full Clip - Gangstarr
How High (the remixed one) - Method Man ft Redman
Illusions (remix) - Cypress hill
Hits from the bong - Cypress hill
Put it on - Big L
Passing me by - Pharcyde
Dead Wrong ft. Eminem - Notorious B.I.G.
Me and My drank - Lil wayne ft


----------



## wannabe grower (Sep 7, 2008)

Oooh here's good one.. Love's gonna getcha by KRS1 -plenty of drug references and bucking down punk bitches too. How exciting, lol.


----------



## wannabe grower (Sep 7, 2008)

Almost anything for Cypress Hill too


----------



## skippy pb (Sep 7, 2008)

Ill throw it up there but the first one kinda sounded like iffy to me. To me and this is only my personal opinion for what its worth, it lacked the music aspect i was lookin for, like the beat wasn't that great to me. Idk maybe i need to get higher, but it seemed the words were the strong point.


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 7, 2008)

favorits song.. Zion I -Silly Puddy


----------



## dopeman09 (Sep 7, 2008)

worrrrrd. Silly Puddy is one of the dopest blazing songs if you love a tripped out beat and good rapping that actuallly mean something. Zion I is one of my favorites. Ride by Zion I is dope too. Here's my list

-Paper planes remix - Lil wayne (Pineapple Express fans will love this one)
-Closer to the Sun - Slightly Stoopid
-Amber - 311
-Safe and Sound - Rebelution
-Green to Black - Rebelution
-World Goes Round - Slightly Stoopid
-Dead Wrong ft. Eminem - Notorious B.I.G.
-8 Miles From the City of Dope - Andre Nickatina
-Feeling Alright - Rebelution
-3030 - Deltron 3030

just a few, let me know if you like. ill list some more good ones for ya


----------



## dopeman09 (Sep 7, 2008)

mybad some of its not rap. shits good though...like the shit your lightin up


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 8, 2008)

YouTube - Me and My Drank- Lil Wayne


----------



## Yeah (Sep 8, 2008)

It might trip you out a little, or make you a bit paranoid, but it's a great song to chill to. YouTube - Geto Boys - My Mind Playing Tricks On Me


----------



## Yeah (Sep 8, 2008)

Check out Koosh's throwback classics and fire joints, too. Any rap lover needs to check out that thread and contribute some music.


----------



## skippy pb (Sep 8, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> YouTube - Me and My Drank- Lil Wayne


One of my favorite how could i forget it. Who was featured in it big pun?


----------



## BudHawkins420 (Sep 8, 2008)

tupac-ghost or tupac-dear mama or tupac- life goes on or tupac-better days or tupac-thugs mansion are all sick songs to blaze and listen to


----------



## skippy pb (Sep 8, 2008)

BudHawkins420 said:


> tupac-ghost or tupac-dear mama or tupac- life goes on or tupac-better days or tupac-thugs mansion are all sick songs to blaze and listen to


 
You forgot ambitionz as a rider


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 9, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> YouTube - Me and My Drank- Lil Wayne


any1 got this instrumental?


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 9, 2008)

YouTube - The Lox - All For The Love


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 9, 2008)

YouTube - Beanie Sigel - Change


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 9, 2008)

YouTube - Look At Me Now


----------



## punkrockdave (Sep 9, 2008)

damn it feels good to be a gangster, -cant remember who did this song, it's on the movie office space


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 9, 2008)

YouTube - Cormega - They Forced My Hand (Feat. Tragedy Khadafi)


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 9, 2008)

YouTube - Big Pun - Glamour Life featuring Terror Squad


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 9, 2008)

YouTube - Stack Bundles - Hustle Hard

damn yo, my bad i keep postin joints....


----------



## skippy pb (Sep 9, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> any1 got this instrumental?


Ive looked up annd down and came up wit shit

lemme no if you find it


----------

